

A Survey Of JavaScript Lisp Implementations - omaranto
http://ceaude.twoticketsplease.de/articles/a-survey-of-javascript-lisp-implementations.html

======
jambo
If you want to skip right to the results:
<http://ceaude.twoticketsplease.de/js-lisps.html>

~~~
icey
The number of JS lisps out there is pretty awesome.

Although, the results would be much nicer to read if the column headings
didn't require a mouse-over.

~~~
jambo
For fun:

javscript:$('th').css('-webkit-transform', 'rotate(-45deg)').css('padding-
bottom','30px').children().css('visibility', 'visible')

substitute mozilla for webkit if necessary

